# What you you pay for ... ?



## willow_girl

The plants to do this container arrangement? 








It's basically 4 coleus, a sweet potato vine and a red spike.
I have a plant sale coming up in April ... I was thinking of putting these together as a sort of kit, including the small plants, a photograph and planting/care instructions. (The buyer would have to supply their own container and additional soil.) 

How much do you think I should charge?


----------



## pancho

Don't know what you should charge but it is beautiful.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

pancho said:


> Don't know what you should charge but it is beautiful.


 It sure is a beauty.Have no idea what to charge.Just my 2 cents,but why not during your plant sale,ask your customers to make a bid on it.You don't have to except their bid,but it will give you some idea as to how much to charge.

You may be surprised at how much some folks are willing to pay for beauty.Also, I would include the container,because without it the image will change, an the image is what caught their eye from the get go.Good luck whatever your options are.Again its beautiful:thumb:


----------



## willow_girl

Well, thank you, but that particular container plant no longer exists! It was in my yard last year. I'll make up a new one this year. I've done this same arrangement two years running, as I've had so many nice comments about it. 

I don't think DH would be happy if sold his pot, though! It was kinda expensive (although I scored the plant stand out of somebody's trash, heh!). 

I was thinking of charging $10 for the plants (they'll be small).

Oh, here's its other side:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

You are welcome!!The last photo to the right of the SP plant,that looks like little purplish hearts bordered in gray or green,whats its name?


----------



## willow_girl

That is a variety of trailing coleus called 'Lava Rose.' It's one of my favorite plants; soooo versatile as it thrives anywhere from full sun to dense shade. It's a bit tricky to overwinter indoors ... I don't think it likes the 24- hr. lights in my plant room. But I've managed to carry it over for (I think) 3 years now ... whew! :teehee:

Here's another incarnation, paired with gazania and dusty miller:








The above was one of a pair of planters I did for client back in 2010 .. they were so pleased with the results that they ordered a repeat last year!


----------



## hippygirl

willow_girl said:


> The plants to do this container arrangement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's basically 4 coleus, a sweet potato vine and a red spike.
> I have a plant sale coming up in April ... I was thinking of putting these together as a sort of kit, including the small plants, a photograph and planting/care instructions. (The buyer would have to supply their own container and additional soil.)
> 
> How much do you think I should charge?


About 4-5 years ago, we had almost the exact same arrangements in planters in front of the hotel I managed. If memory serves, I paid only a couple of bucks per 4" pot of each specimen used (we planted them in the containers ourselves).

They are lovely!


----------



## NickieL

the nursery down the street charges, I kid you not, $50 for an aragnment like that....75 if it's even bigger!


I've never bought one LOL I make my own planters when I do planters lol


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Wow, I'm impressed (and cheap) If they are starts, I'd say $10 for three plants.

Did you propagate the red spike (draecena??) and How?


----------



## willow_girl

It's a cordyline and, goodness, I love these plants! I always overwinter mine ... they get along happily on the floor of my plant room, subsisting on very little light all winter without complaining. I think the one in the pic is 3 or 4 years old.

I don't know how to propagate them (wish I did!) so I'd have to buy that part of the arrangement.

I realized after posting last night that not only did I goof up the thread title (LOL) but I used 'Wizard' coleus in those pots last year, and I've neglected to start any of that variety this year! :doh:

Hopefully I can find some seed locally, because if I have to mail-order, the plants may not be big enough in time for my sale. (Poor planning claims another victim!)

NickieL, I've had some people assume that container was professionally designed! Although I guess I am a "professional" of sorts, as I've done custom landscaping for a few people. The nice thing about that particular arrangement, IMO, is that it doesn't rely on flowers, so it looks good all the time, not just when it's blooming. So many containers are "forced" to bloom spectacularly for the peak sales season, but they fizzle out by August. This one will keep going right until frost, as long as you clip off the flower spikes on the coleus.


----------



## DayBird

willow_girl said:


> happily on the floor of my plant room



You have a plant room? I'm so jealous.


----------



## willow_girl

Actually, what I have is a trashed singlewide trailer. I heat the room that contains the pressure tank for my well and also use it to grow plants. I'm afraid it isn't good for much else! So, don't be hatin', eh? ound:


----------



## NickieL

The majority of my house is a plant room right now....yeesh.....
Poor jack even lost his sittin' window to rose of sharons as they are too big for under the lights now.


----------



## frankva

Be sure to have a decent picture available for them to look at. Or take.

Will help I think, People see a small plant and can't visualize...

Plastic bag of ProMix or some other could go with it. People don't want to mess with a bale. Even the small ones.


Some can't handle the small bags even, but still like plants.

Fancy glazed pot costs a small fortune these days.


----------

